# موسوعة الترانيم القصيره (مكتوبة)



## dodo jojo (30 أغسطس 2010)

*هاااااااااى انا جايبلكم موسوعه فيها كل الترانيم القصيره..اللى بتتكون من بيت بيتين..على قدى بقى..ههههههههه..يارب تعجبكم.*



*ترنيمة:علمنى انتظرك يارب:*
*علمنى انتظرك يارب..عرفنى رؤيتك للدرب*
*فليس لى يواك انت سندى..وروحك يقودنى*
*وكلامك سراجى*
*لذذنى بحبك الغالى..وقدنى لنورك السامى*
*فحبك اعظم طوق نجاه..نبع رجائى فى الصلاه*
*كل امالى فى الحياه*
*ياربى انر لى عينى..يارب افتح لى قلبى*
*لكى ارى ذراعك تحيط لى..وصدرك يضمنى*
*وشخصك يعتنى بى*
*

*
*ترنيمة:ربى جسدك مآكل حق:*
*قرار:*
*ربى جسد مآكل حق..ربى دمك مشرب حق*
*طوبى لمن يرتوى منهما*

*قال الرب انا الكرمه..وانتم اغصان الكرمه*
*كلاغصان اثبتوا فى..تاتوا بثمار جمه*

*مثل الهائم فى الصحراء..يبحث عن قطرات الماء*
*هكذا يلهج قلبى اليك..انت البديه وانت الرجاء*

*من يأكل من خبز الله..من يشرب من دم الله*
*يرث الحياه الابديه..يعطى السعاده فى دنياه.*
*

*
*ترنيمة:سلمت نفسى فى يدك.*

*سلمت نفسى فى يدك..يا سيدى يسوع*
*قدنى فاتكلنى عليك..كى أخدم لجموع*
*كن حارسى من الظلام..كن مرشدى فى كل حال*
*والقلب يكون قدوس وفعال..حتى أرى يسوع.*
*

*
*ترنيمة:فى كل خليقه*

*فى كل خليقه رأيتك..وفى كل جميل لمستك*
*فى حياتى كلها أعمالك.*

*قرار:*
*رايتك..عرفتعك..لمستك..شكرا لك..يايسوع*

*سالتك كثيرا اجبتنى..طلبتك كثيرا فجئتنى*
*رفعت اليك يدى المجروحه*

*سمعت صوتك يهمس فى أذنى..احسست نبضك فى عروق يدى*
*تنفستك نسيما فى رئتى*

*عرفتك فى اقترابى وابتعادى..فى حنو قلبك رغم عنادى*
*تفرح لتوبتى يوم ميلادى.*
*

*
*ترنيمة:عبر سكون الليل*

*عبر سكون الليل..وحتى فراق القمر*
*والسهاد لم يفارق جفنى..وبالمسيح فكرى انشغل*

*حب الدنيا ملكته..وعشق يسوع تركته*
*ولما حاولت افارقه..عذبنى البعد عنه*

*تعرض الدنيا علينا..نجرى بطلبها لينا*
*ويسوع هو اللى شاؤينا..واحنا صلبناه بايدينا*

*فيه ايه فيك يا دنيا..يستاهل انى اخاف عليكى*
*لا مال ولا جاه ولاجمال..كله من المسيح انداس بالقدام*

*كل ضعف فى جسدى..شيله بايدك ياربى*
*وان كان فيه جرح فى قلبى..واويه نفسك يا ملكى.*
*

*
*ترنيمة:بشوق وحنين*
*بشوق وحنين وصبر سنين..بكل يقين وايمان*
*للسما شاخصين ومنتظرين..نشوفك بالعيان*

*قرار:*
*تناهى الليل تناهى..وتقارب النهار*
*وعريسنا جاى ياخدنا..نستوطن الديار*

*ياغربة خلاص دارت الايام..ويومنا دا مش هيعود*
*بانت العلامات هانت الصعوبات..ما احلى اليوم الموعود*

*امين تعالى يا حبيبنا تعا..اروحنا بتناديك*
*حقق وعدك ابسط لطفك..ده شعبك مستنيك.*
*

*
*ترنيمة:كنت فى طين الحمأه*

*كنت فى طين الحمأه بقاسى..كنت بعيد عنك كنت بقاسى*
*لكنى لما صرخت ارحمنى..مال وسمعنى فى لحظه رفعنى..من ضعفى*

*قرار:*
*مجدك هو شفلى الشاغل..ربى حبيبى يسوع الكامل*
*هدفى انى اعلن اسمك,,فرحى ان امجد شخصك"2"*

*ربى حبيبى يسوع انقذنى..مد لى ايده وقال:امسكنى*
*شفت اثار المسمار فى ايده..وطعن الحربه لسه اتثره فى جنبه*

*ثبت رجلى فوق الصخره..سيج حولى يسوع احفظنى*
*غطه عيولى غفر لى آثامى..صرت انا اهتف للى فدانى*



*فاصل ونواصل..بيييييييييييييييييب*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

*تسلم ايديك يا دودو
وانا عجبني ترنيمة بشوق وحنين
ميرسي ليك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## dodo jojo (30 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تسلم ايديك يا دودو
> وانا عجبني ترنيمة بشوق وحنين
> ميرسي ليك
> وربنا يباركك​*



شكرا للمرور


----------



## نونوس14 (30 أغسطس 2010)

*فكرة حلوووووووة اوووووى*
*دى تفيد اوى فى الخدمة*
*انا عجبتنى علمنى انتظرك يارب*
*ميرسى يا دودو ع الموضوع الحلو*


----------



## dodo jojo (30 أغسطس 2010)

*ونرجع بعد الفاصل:*
*

*
*ترنيمة:بمراحم الرب اغنى*
*1-بمراحم الرب اغنى..عن حقه اخبر فمى*
*ازال مخاوفى منى..منحنى سعاده ابديه*
*2-له ذراعى القدره..له يمين العزه*
*اسمه رب النعمه..من قد أعطانى الحريه*
*3-ملوك الارض يسجدون..له بخشوع يخضعون*
*من غيره غلب المنون..يسوع فادى البشريه*
*4-من فى السماء يعادله..من على الارض يشابهه*
*مهابته تكلله..ابن الاحضان الازليه.*
*

*
*ترنيمة:فوق الصليب*
*1-فوق الصليب يا حبيبى,.كم لقيت الام*
*لمن تمادوا فى ايذائك..قد غفرت اثام*
*2-قرار:*
*يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا..موت صليب العار*
*وقبل ان يحملك..حملته يا بار.*
*3-سالت ماء ذقت خلا..ذقت كل مرار*
*قد سال دماء من حشاك..ليروى الاشرار*
*4-ياليت قلبى يقتنيك..فأفوز بك*
*احيا لأجلك امينا..خاضعا لك.*
*

*
*ترنيمة:الهى الهى كن قائدى*
*1-الهى الهى كن قائدى..فى مسيرة الصلب لافتدى*
*اراك ضعيفا وانت القوى..تصفح وتعفر لكل معتدى*
*2-قرار:*
*افعل بى ما تريد..انت رفيقى الوحيد*
*قد صرت ملجأى فى كل ضيق..اسرع اليك واحتمى فيك*
*3-ها صليب العار قد حملته..بكل فخار قد رفعته*
*الى الجلجثه حيث وضعته..على ربوة عاليه ثبته*
*4-قد وضعت ذاتك على صليب العار..مستسلما له بكل اصرار*
*اسمع دقة قلبك مع دقة المسمار..تعلن لى حبك يا قدوس يا بار*
*5-ياله من عمل سرى الهى عجيب..اصير شريكا فى طبيعة الحبيب*
*همسات حبه للقلب تذيب..صرت له اسيرا اخذته لى نصيب*
*

*
*النهايه..*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مجموعه رااااااااااائعه 
شكرا على الموسوعه
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## dodo jojo (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا كوكو


----------

